# Verbindung zum SSH Server lahm beim Login

## ConiKost

Moin!

Ich habe irgendwie seit einiger Zeit das Problem, dass ich ca. 5 Sekunden warten muss, bis ich endlich mein username und passwort eintippen darf. Dannach muss ich wieder so 2-3 sekunden warten bis ich endlich ne shell hab.

Dsa ganze ist der Fall, wenn ich lokal bei mir im Netz auf den SSH zugreife.

Jemand ne Idee?

sshd_config

```
# BlackBox - SSHD

# SSH v2 , Port 1337

Port 1337

Protocol 2

# Hostkeys

HostKey /etc/ssh/ssh_host_key

HostKey /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key

HostKey /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key

# Login

LoginGraceTime 1m

PermitRootLogin no

MaxAuthTries 5

# Private Keys

RSAAuthentication no

PubkeyAuthentication yes

AuthorizedKeysFile      .ssh/authorized_keys

# Klartext Passwörter deaktivieren

PasswordAuthentication no

PermitEmptyPasswords no

# SKey deaktivieren

ChallengeResponseAuthentication no

# PAM

UsePAM no

# Allgemeine Optionen

AllowTcpForwarding yes

Compression yes

PrintMotd yes

PrintLastLog yes

TCPKeepAlive yes

UseLogin no

UseDNS no

# Banner

Banner /etc/ssh/banner

# SFTP

Subsystem       sftp    /usr/lib/misc/sftp-server

# Zugriffbeschränkung

AllowGroups wheel

AllowUsers conikost

```

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

hast du einen DNS Server bei dir im Netzwerk? Das Problem tritt häufig auf, wenn der SSHD den/die Hostnamen/IP-Adresse nicht auflösen kann. Alternativ kannst du auch deine /etc/hosts verwenden (iirc).

MfG. Stefan

----------

## ConiKost

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> hast du einen DNS Server bei dir im Netzwerk? Das Problem tritt häufig auf, wenn der SSHD den/die Hostnamen/IP-Adresse nicht auflösen kann. Alternativ kannst du auch deine /etc/hosts verwenden (iirc).
> 
> MfG. Stefan

 

Moin, ich habe nen lokalen DNS drauf. In den zone Files ist mein Rechner korrekt. Vom Server und vom Client via IP oder DNS Namen klappt nen Ping 1a.

Habe nun testweise meinen Rechner auch in /etc/hosts eingetragen. Hat nicht geholfen.

----------

## think4urs11

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

>  *bbgermany wrote:*   Das Problem tritt häufig auf, wenn der SSHD den/die Hostnamen/IP-Adresse nicht auflösen kann. Alternativ kannst du auch deine /etc/hosts verwenden Moin, ich habe nen lokalen DNS drauf. In den zone Files ist mein Rechner korrekt. Vom Server und vom Client via IP oder DNS Namen klappt nen Ping 1a.

 

Soweit auch logisch, der Effekt würde auch nur auftreten wenn in sshd_config UseDNS yes gesetzt ist, ist es aber nicht.

Wie sieht denn die Prozessorauslastung während dieser Wartezeit aus?

Wie groß ist die Schlüssellänge?

Läuft sshd als daemon oder via (x)inetd?

----------

## ConiKost

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *ConiKost wrote:*    *bbgermany wrote:*   Das Problem tritt häufig auf, wenn der SSHD den/die Hostnamen/IP-Adresse nicht auflösen kann. Alternativ kannst du auch deine /etc/hosts verwenden Moin, ich habe nen lokalen DNS drauf. In den zone Files ist mein Rechner korrekt. Vom Server und vom Client via IP oder DNS Namen klappt nen Ping 1a. 
> 
> Soweit auch logisch, der Effekt würde auch nur auftreten wenn in sshd_config UseDNS yes gesetzt ist, ist es aber nicht.
> 
> Wie sieht denn die Prozessorauslastung während dieser Wartezeit aus?
> ...

 

Moin!

Also laut top auf 80% haut sshd drauf. Nach dem Login 0-1%

Ich weis nicht wie lang, wo prüf ich das nach? Bin dem Gentoo howto gefolgt für die Schlüssel

SSH läuft als daemon.

----------

## ConiKost

Niemand ne Idee?  :Sad: 

----------

## schachti

Bringt es was,

```

AddressFamily inet

```

in /etc/ssh/ssh_config zu setzen?

----------

## Finswimmer

Schau dir mal den Output von ssh -vvvvv an. Evtl siehst du dann wo genau er die Zwangspause macht.

Tobi

----------

